# 

## SARTYU

!

      ,         . .   .     . ,       ?

----------



----------


## SARTYU

.   "              ).          ?

----------

*SARTYU*,         -

----------


## SARTYU

> *SARTYU*,         -


  ,    ,           ? 








 __
 :

:

1.   ___           1   .
2.   ____          2   .
3.     (   )   3   
4.    ,   ,        4   
5.     5   
6.        6   
7.                ,   .
8.

----------

,

----------


## SARTYU

:        "            ...?

----------


## SARTYU

.  .  2   ? :
1)                 .       

2)               ,      .

----------

.    2 ,       ,        .    ,       ,     -

----------


## SvetttLana

> :        "            ...?


 -      2013 
  ,  ,     -   .

----------


## SvetttLana

> .    2 ,       ,        .    ,       ,     -


        ?

----------


## SvetttLana

> .  .  2   ? :
> 1)                 .       
> 
> 2)               ,      .


,   1 ,      , .       .   ()      -  ,

----------


## SARTYU

?

----------


## SvetttLana

> ?


 ,  ,  1/08

----------

> ?


             .

----------

> ?


            .    ,    .

----------

> .


        .      :

 :

         .

            .   ,                ,      - .

----------

.     ,  -

----------

> .     ,  -


    .    ,        .   .

----------


## SARTYU

,                ?

----------

*SARTYU*, http://www.klerk.ru/tools/accounting_policy/

----------


## SARTYU

> *SARTYU*, http://www.klerk.ru/tools/accounting_policy/



!      ,      (      ,       ).      ?

----------

http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%D0%A3_1/2008
 III

----------


## SARTYU

> http://wiki.klerk.ru/index.php/%D0%9...1%D0%A3_1/2008
>  III


.        ?

----------

*SARTYU*,

----------


## SARTYU

> *SARTYU*,


 2012       (   ).    2013           2012 . ,    .    2012 ,     2013                 2013 ?








 __
 :

:

1.   ___           1   .
2.   ____          2   .
3.     (   )   3   
4.    ,   ,        4   
5.     5   
6.       6   
7.                ,   .
8.

----------



----------


## SARTYU

,  ?

----------

*SARTYU*,      :Big Grin:

----------


## SARTYU

> *SARTYU*,



,   ..

----------


## SARTYU

(   )        (    .     ).      ... ,    ,,,, (        )    ,    ,         .   .       ..   .   ,     ..  ,        ...... (   ).     .?

----------


## Anton P.

:

_"10.        :
...
      .                             ;..."_

       ,    .

----------


## SARTYU

,    ?

----------

http://mvf.klerk.ru/pbu/pbu01_080313.htm  ?

----------


## SARTYU

" "   ?

----------


## SARTYU

!


                       ?

 :

1.           2010     (  1)

2.           2010     ( 2)

----------


## SARTYU

2011         2012 ,             2012 .            ..   1           ,      ?

----------


## liev0606

2012    ,        ,                 - .

----------


## SARTYU

?

----------

> 


 1.         :Big Grin:

----------


## SARTYU

> 1.


  ?

----------


## liev0606

,       ,

----------

*liev0606*,    ?  :Wink:

----------


## liev0606

> *liev0606*,    ?


      , ,     ,        ,    ,       - ,   1. 
    , ,       ,  ,  12039485848 :Wink:

----------

*liev0606*,                ..      ..  1..  .  . ..          .

----------

